# Probleme Ecran blanc sur iMac Intel 24" RIEN NE REPOND!!



## Rob1 (27 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

alors voila j'ai un très joli Imac G5 blanc 24" qui marchai très bien depuis plus de 6 mois avec boot camp installé et Windows Xp Sp2. hier j'étais en mode windaub et j'ai fait un petit redemarrer et là c'est le drame : au lieu de booter normalement sur mac comme il le fait d'habitude (l'ordi est sur mac par défaut) l'écran de démarrage reste blanc (/gris) et rien ne s'affiche pas meme la roue de chargement.

J'ai ensuite fait les manip usuelles à savoir :

maintenir alt enfoncé pour choisir le disque....... RIEN
Réinitialiser la mémoire PRAM ...... RIEN
Démarrer a partir du CD d'instal avec la touche C .... RIEN
Mettre en mode Target avec la touche T et le ibook depuis lequel j'écris en hote .... TJS RIEN!!
En gros ca reste tout blanc et l'ordi s'éteint à la moindre pression sur le bouton d'alumage.

Bref c'est la crise, j'espere que le disque n'est pas mort mais surtout je ne comprend pas ce qui c'est passé . Je suppose la partition à laché ou un truc dans le genre mais bon si vous avez une idée, un conseil, un avis ou que quelque chose vous passe par la tete je vous en serais très reconnaissante.

Merci

A oui et il est encore sous garantie mais j'aimerais mieux éviter de perdre du temps et de risquer de perdre mes données.  Voilou


----------



## Rob1 (27 Mars 2008)

Alors ca n'inspire personne??


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2008)

si c'est un 24" c'est pas un G5, mais un intel, et dans tout les cas ça sens le disque dur HS


----------



## MamaCass (28 Mars 2008)

Si c'était uniquement le disque dur qui était HS, il pourrait booter sur le DVD d'installation, non ?

Essaie quand même de lancer un Apple Hardware Test (boot sur DVD01 + touche D enfoncée)


----------



## Malkovitch (28 Mars 2008)

J'ai eu le même écran blanc sur mon macbook. Ils ont changé la dalle. (Problème d'écran donc).

Si dans ton cas le démarrage en mode cible ne marche pas, ça sent effectivement comme le dis Mackie, (la carte mère aussi  est candidate), bref le SAV. :rateau:


----------



## Invité (28 Mars 2008)

Assez souvent, quand le disque dur est mort, on ne peut démarrer sur un Cd/Dvd.
S'il est mort (le disque) c'est sûr que le mode "Target" ne fonctionnera pas.
Donc, SAV !


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> J'ai eu le même écran blanc sur mon macbook. Ils ont changé la dalle. (Problème d'écran donc).
> 
> Si dans ton cas le démarrage en mode cible ne marche pas, ça sent effectivement comme le dis Mackie, (la carte mère aussi  est candidate), bref le SAV. :rateau:






Invité a dit:


> Assez souvent, quand le disque dur est mort, on ne peut démarrer sur un Cd/Dvd.
> S'il est mort (le disque) c'est sûr que le mode "Target" ne fonctionnera pas.
> Donc, SAV !





MamaCass a dit:


> Si c'était uniquement le disque dur qui était HS, il pourrait booter sur le DVD d'installation, non ?
> 
> Essaie quand même de lancer un Apple Hardware Test (boot sur DVD01 + touche D enfoncée)



c'est bête mais un Mac Intel ne se comporte pas comme un Mac PPC, en gros un disque dur HS sur une machine intel provoque quasi systématiquement un écran blanc au boot sans possibilité de booter sur un disque dur externe ou un dvd d'installation (ça arrive aussi après une installation foireuse de bootcamp). Pourquoi : sur le disque dur interne votre mac tente de chercher environ 200 mo de ressource sur une partition caché (en gros une partie de son EFI). 

Et comme le mac ne trouve pas ces ressources ont a un bel écran blanc ... l'appuis sur la touche ALT (ou option) affichera dans le pire des cas juste la flèche de souris et rien d'autre même si vous avez mis un dvd d'installation ou un disque externe bootable. Ou au mieux tout les disques bootable sans pouvoir en choisir un


----------



## fred02840 (8 Juillet 2009)

:mouais:
Donc, la solution ? J'ai à peu près le même problème avec un Imac intel mais avec un écran gris
C'est finalement la carte mère la coupable ?! 

Merci de vos prochaines réponse !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------

Haha !!
Du nouveau ! 
J'ai réussi à démarrer en mode verbose (pomme + V). Il a ouvert la page pour choisir l'utilisateur mais dès que j'ai ouvert ma session il a redémarré alors que je n'avais pas touché à l'ordinateur.
J'ai recommencé l'opération mais l'écran gris-blanc apparaît. je réinitialise la pram et je recommence le démarrage en mode verbose : plus rien du tout (écran gris)


----------



## pickwick (9 Juillet 2009)

J'ai le même souci sur un mac mini tout neuf et un disque dur tout neuf plus gros. il y a des fois où le démarrage est impossible sur quoi que ce soit, DVD OS X , disque interne ou externe.
Ecran gris et parfois redémarrage -écran gris-redémarrage-écran gris   en boucle sans fin.

En insistant en appuyant sur la touche option, on arrive à faire apparaitre les disques, à en choisir un et à démarrer.

J'ai testé le mac mini avec le Hardware test, il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal.

Au vu des messages lus ici, je crains que quelque chose n'aille pas coté logiciel, un bug ?


----------



## fred02840 (10 Juillet 2009)

J'essaie cette dernière solution (démarrage sur la touche option pour faire apparaître les disques). Je pensais que le disque dur était en cause : non. Ni même la carte-mère (il n'y aurait plus rien).

À bientôt,
Fred


----------



## superpop (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac 24pouces C2D 3,06ghz sous Leopard.

En voulant modifier les régles de partages de fichiers dans préférences systèmes, j'ai tranformé mon "macintosh HD" en une icône de dossier avec un sens interdit dans le coin inférieur droit.

De là impossible de faire reagir le mac! Je le force à s'éteindre. Je veux redémarrer et là il reste sur l'écran gris avec la pomme et la roue de chargement.

Il ne reagit à rien : j'ai inséré le dvd d'install, essayé les diverses combinaisons : "C" "D", Pomme V ...
Rien à faire le mac ne reagit pas.

Que faire???


----------



## fred02840 (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Suite des mésaventures. Toujours rien du côté du moniteur : gris-blanc à l'horizon.
Pourtant, il y a eu quelques progrès, en bricolant les barrettes de mémoires (expérience relatée sur certains sites) : on peut les échanger (une des barrettes peut être défectueuse).
Dans mon cas, j'ai une barrette, que j'ai changé de port (alimentation complètement débranchée : attention à ne pas faire n'importe quoi). J'ai ainsi pu me connecter sur ma session, mais au moment d'ouvrir le Terminal pour faire quelques vérifications, un voile gris est tombé avec un message indiquant de redémarrer. 
D'autres essais ont donné le même résultat.
Une chose est sûre : 
- le disque dur n'est pas en cause ;
- la carte-mère non plus, il me semble.
À moins que l'échauffement dû au fonctionnement de l'ordinateur provoque une défaillance de la dite carte-mère après un certain temps. 

En tout cas, j'ai commandé deux nouvelles barrettes de mémoire (de la Kingston, pour être plus sûr), et j'en saurai plus dans quelques jours.

Ayant le tour de bon nombre de sites, je peux conseiller l'un d'entre eux : OSX facile http://www.osxfacile.com/kernel.html. On y verra des informations reprises du site Apple, et on comprendra surtout que ce genre de chose est dû à un « kernel panic », avec deux causes : 
- soit une défaillance logicielle (la perturbation du noyau) ;
- soit une défaillance matérielle : les fameuses barrettes de RAM.

Je me renseigne pour savoir comment une barrette de mémoire peut se dégrader

À bientôt,
Fred


----------



## fred02840 (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Verdict de l'Apple Center : panne de lecteur optique. Note : 400 euros (j'arrondis).
Conclusion : où trouver un lecteur optique d'occasion pour un iMac Intel 24" ?

Merci de vos suggestions,
Fred


----------



## Scatcat (8 Avril 2012)

Je remonte le sujet après 3 ans mais je voulais savoir si ceux qui avaient ce problème d'écran blanc figé au démarrage on trouvé la solution ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## fred02840 (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

La solution a été simple : j'ai laissé l'iMac au centre de réparation pour que le lecteur optique soit changé en l'échange de 400 tickets.

Depuis, j'ai eu un problème similaire, mais heureusement très éphémère, sur un autre iMac (décidément). Grosse poussée d'adrénaline, mais self control : on redémarre sur le DVD, pour nettoyer le système (vérification et réparation). Redémarrage, et ça a marché.
Mon fils me rappelle un peu plus tard : le problème est réapparu. J'ai suivi la même procédure, avec le même succès.
Encore un rappel, mais j'ai repéré que le fiston utilisait le même jeu. Je l'ai désinstallé (le jeu), réparé le système, redémarré, et plus aucun problème depuis ce moment-là (2 mois environ).

À bientôt,
Fred


----------



## Scatcat (10 Avril 2012)

Merci de ta réponse *fred* 

En fait de ce que j'en ai lu c'est très rarement, pour ne pas dire, jamais un problème de CM ou CG. Plutôt donc de superdrive, disque dur ou nappe mal branchée.

Tu as fais changé ton lecteur DVD pour 400 ou c'est une blague dissimulée dans la réponse ? :afraid:

Un lecteur DVD externe à 30 balles n'aurait-il pas suffit ? (Question sérieuse et non ironique).

Bonne soirée


----------



## fred02840 (10 Avril 2012)

Non, non : pas de blague, malheureusement Matériel, MO : 400 . J'étais content d'être heureux, mais pas vraiment décidé à faire mieux la prochaine fois


----------

